# Recommendations



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you have any recommendations for doctors, lawyers, vets etc I am happy for details to be posted. This is for recommendations only... no complaining.
I have put a sticky up for this purpose and I am recommending our very own DrMaurice whom I have met on several occasions and is a contributing member of the forum.


----------

